# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  الـصُداع وانواعه ما هي اسبابه وكيفية علاجه

## زهره التوليب

الـصُداع وانواعه ما هي اسبابه وكيفية علاجه




يؤكد العلماء أن أكثر الأمراض انتشاراً بين الشباب هي أمراض الصداع

والذي قد يصيبهم دون سابق إنذار أو أسباب واضحة

ويصنف الأطباء أسباب الصداع إلى أسباب عضوية ناتجة عن مرض أو إصابة عضوية وأسباب غير عضوية

أسباب الصداع العضوية

-ارتفاع ضغط الدم

-اضطرابات العين : كالتهاب الملتحمة .. قصر النظر .. التهاب أعصاب العين

-التهاب الأذن الوسطى

-التهاب الجيوب الأنفية

-مشاكل الأسنان

- الحمى

-الزكام والأنفلونزا

-اضطرابات السكر في الدم ( ارتفاع وانخفاض السكر في الدم )


أسباب الصداع غير العضوية

ينتج في الغالب نتيجة لأسباب نفسية وعاطفية

أو نتيجة اضطراب في وظائف بعض أعضاء الجسم ( كالمخ واضطرابات الدورة الدموية )

أو تغير في بعض أنماط الحياة اليومية ( كتغيير مواعيد النوم )

وقد يكون وراثيا ( خصوصا الصداع النصفي )

وتعتبر الضوضاء والحياة المدنية المتسارعة سببا مباشرا لتكرر نوبات الصداع

أسباب أخرى

-الروائح القوية

-قلة النوم أوكثرته

-بعض أنوع الأطعمة والبهارات

-التغير المفاجئ في درجات الحرارة


إذا كنت تعاني من نوبة صداع تجنب الأتي

-الجلوس في مكان صاخب الإضاءة

-الجلوس أمام التلفاز أوالكمبيوتر

-الحديث لفترة طويلة على الهاتف المحمول

-القراءة

-تناول الأجبان الصفراء

-تناول الشوكولاته

-التدخين

-تناول عصير الحمضيات والمشروبات الغازية ... حيث ثبت أنها تزيد من حدة الصداع بنسبة الضعف


كيف تتغلب على الصداع؟

إن تناول الأدوية المهدئة ليس الحل الأمثل للتغلب على الصداع

حيث أن هناك طرقا أكثر فاعلية لقهر الصداع وأبرزها الأتي

-التمدد والاسترخاء في مكان تحت ضوء خافت وجيد التهوية

-الضغط على الصدغين ( المنطقة المحاذية للعين ) بأطراف الأصابع وتدليكهما بخفة وبحركة دائرية

-وضع كمادات باردة على الصدغين

-شرب قدح من القهوة المحلاة بالسكر مع بداية الشعور بالألم
-أخذ حمام بارد ليعيد توازن الدورة الدموية

- تناول كمية من السوائل


يجب ألا تستهين بنوبات الصداع الذي له تأثير سلبي على سلوك الأفراد

حيث يؤكد الأخصائيين الاجتماعيين أن جرائم القتل الغير مخطط لها

يرتكبها صاحبها نتيجة التوتر الناتج من الصداع

وان حوادث السير يزيد احتمال حدوثها إذا كان السائق يعاني من الصداع

ويضيفون إن الصداع يورث الخمول وعدم القدرة على الإنتاج والابتكار


العلاج بالماء

قام الاتحاد الياباني للأمراض بنشر التجربة التالية للعلاج بالماء

حيث بلغت نتائج نجاحه حسب إفادة الاتحاد 100% بالنسبة للأمراض القديمة والعصرية التالية

الصداع والضغط الدم وفقر الدم ( الأنيميا ) وداء المفاصل والشلل وسرعة خفقان القلب

الصرع والسمنة السعال التهاب الحلق والربو والسل

التهاب السحايا وأي مرض آخر يتصل بالمسالك البولية

فرط الحموضة والتهاب غشاء المعدة والدوسنتاريا والإمساك

أي مرض يتصل بالعين والأذن والحنجرة

عدم انتظام الدورة الشهرية عند المرأة


طريقة العلاج

استيقظ مبكراً صباح كل يوم وتناول ( 4 ) كاسات ماء سعة كل منها ( 160ملم ) على معدة فارغة

ولا تتناول أي نوع من الطعام أو السوائل قبل مضي 45دقيقة

لا تتناول أي طعام أو شراب خلال الساعتين التاليتين

لكل وجبة .. الفطور والغداء والعشاء

قد يواجه المرضى والمسنون صعوبة في البداية في شرب ( 4 ) كاسات ماء في وقت واحد

لذا يمكنهم أن يتناولوا أقل من ذلك على أن يعملوا على زيادة الكمية تدريجياً

إلى أن يتمكنوا من شرب الكمية المقترحة في غضون فترة زمنية قصيرة

وقد أثبت نتائج العلاج بالماء الشفاء من الأمراض التالية

في المدة المبينة مع كل منها

- داء السكري 30يوماً

- ارتفاع ضغط الدم 30يوماً

-مشاكل المعدة 10أيام

- السرطان 9شهور

-السل 6 أشهر

-الإمساك 10أيام

ينبغي على الذين يشكون من التهاب المفاصل

أن يكرروا هذه التجربة 3 مرات يومياً في الأسبوع الأول

ثم يخففونه إلى مرة في واحدة في الصباح

وقد يميلون في الأيام القليلة الأولى إلى التبولل أكثر من المعتاد

لكن لن يكون لذلك أية مضاعفات جانبية

جربوا فلن تخسروا شيئا .. في النهاية هو ماء

----------


## mylife079

إذا كنت تعاني من نوبة صداع تجنب الأتي

-الجلوس في مكان صاخب الإضاءة

-الجلوس أمام التلفاز أوالكمبيوتر

-الحديث لفترة طويلة على الهاتف المحمول


شكرا زهرة موضوع حلو ومفيد كتير

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

طرح ومعلومات رااائعه

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا عالمرور

----------


## Sad Story

موضوع رائع جدا وقد ارسلته لاحد الاصدقاء الان ربما استفاد منه كونه يعاني من صداع دائم

شكرا لك زهره

----------


## زهره التوليب

> موضوع رائع جدا وقد ارسلته لاحد الاصدقاء الان ربما استفاد منه كونه يعاني من صداع دائم
> 
> شكرا لك زهره



اهلا بك محمد..واتنمى ان يستفيد

----------


## Paradise

شكرا زهرة أفدتينا

----------


## دموع الورد

شكرا زهره فعلا موضوع مهم

----------


## Baker Obeidat

شكررررررررررررا على الموضوع

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا عالمرور

----------


## renah

انا بعاني من الصداع الدائم والسبب قصر النظر والجيوب الانفيه شكرا على المعلومات المهمههههههههههه

----------


## ابو عوده

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

موضوع رائع جدا
انا كثرة النوم بتعملي صداع

----------


## اريج الزهور

طرح جميل للموضوع

----------


## الخمايسة

صراحة مفيد الموضوع كثير 
يسلموا

----------


## down to you

والله منعاني من الصداع :Cry2: 

يسلمو

----------


## ابو قصي جرادات

إذا قل ماء الوجه قل حيــــاؤه 
ولا خير في وجه إذا قل ماؤه
****
حياءك فاحفظــه علـيـك وإنما
يدل على فعل الكريم حــيـاؤه

مشكورا على هذه الكلمات

----------

